# Warning points?



## Elendil3119 (Mar 7, 2003)

What exactly are warning points, and what do they do?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 7, 2003)

Why? Are you trying to get some? 

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6337


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks, but I still don't really understand fully. Now I know what warning points *are*, but what do that actually do? Do they restrict privileges or something?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 7, 2003)

They WARN you that you're doing something wrong on the forum, and that you should not repeat it. Warning points do not restrict privileges, unless you've got 25 of them, which means you are banned.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks, that clears things up. I will do my best to avoid being "awarded" any points.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 9, 2003)

So let me get this strait, you can have up to 25 W/P 3 times? and does your account get deleted after the first ban?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 12, 2003)

I think it gets suspended, not deleted.


----------



## Beorn (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *So let me get this strait, you can have up to 25 W/P 3 times? and does your account get deleted after the first ban? *



No, you get 25 points and you're banned. Sometimes it's indefinitely, sometimes it's for a week, etc, etc....The account is not deleted...


----------



## FREEDOM! (Mar 22, 2003)

Don't be like me. I've been in a lot of trouble with the mods!


----------

